# Especially for Dee..



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 13, 2008)

I get the impression you like the red ones Dee! So I got the 'old' camera out to show the dates. Buds everywhere.. Tropical 7"-8" blooms..







nerd


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know about Dee but I am impressed. Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow Terry! Stunning - they are so perfect they look painted. Thanks for sending me flowers!!!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you ladies!

From yesterday.. a bud.. now wow!






And the 2nd one to bloom.. loaded with buds.. White Chiffon..






And of course I had help.. walking all over my feet - SONshine.. my alpha Guyana female.. approaching 14"..






What a life..



.. thank You Lord!

nerd


----------



## Itort (Jun 14, 2008)

One fearful RF there, just like all of yours. When they see you, they run. Toward you. That's why the shoes. LOL


----------



## Isa (Jun 14, 2008)

Terry once again I am speechless

The pics are AMAZING and Sonshine is also amazing . Because of all the pics you post, I am starting to really really want a hibiscus plant. It is beautiful plus I am sure Hermy will love to eat the flower. In the store like wal mart or home depot and in the plant store where I live, they only sell the plants (they dont sell the seeds) so they probably use a fertilizer or something. If I want Hermy to eat the flowers I will have to wait and make the hibiscus live for at least 1 year. In the winter, do you think the plant is going to survive if I keep in inside?

Thanks 

Isa


----------



## Itort (Jun 14, 2008)

Isa, you live in Montreal correct. I believe you'll find that Rose of Sharon, which is a hibiscus, will grow well there as will hardy hibiscus ( H.moscheous) in a sheltered area. These are tropicals I believe and as such you would bring them in in winter. I don't know how well they grow from seed but even than you have a year or two wait before you can feed them to torts (thats how long for maturity)


----------



## Isa (Jun 14, 2008)

Itort said:


> Isa, you live in Montreal correct. I believe you'll find that Rose of Sharon, which is a hibiscus, will grow well there as will hardy hibiscus ( H.moscheous) in a sheltered area. These are tropicals I believe and as such you would bring them in in winter. I don't know how well they grow from seed but even than you have a year or two wait before you can feed them to torts (thats how long for maturity)



Thanks Larry

I think I am going to get one. I hope it will survive the winter inside 

Isa


----------

